# Best after bath pic ever!



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

That is pretty amazing!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Amazing. It's like petroglyphs!


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Amazing. It's like petroglyphs!


I love your nose by the way. I mean Sydney's. But I'm sure yours is very nice too!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL Love those markings! Joey leaves them all the time 8D


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, great!


----------



## AMPM (Jul 7, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Great capture


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ithaca said:


> Poppy was here!
> View attachment 115494


LOL! Now *that* is funny!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW! You must have scrubbed her so hard, she just disappeared! Great pic!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, love it!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Love it... Obviously Poppy was just a little damp at the time... ... .. LOL... :doh:


----------



## GoldCharm (Jun 1, 2012)

That is great! Almost looks like a little-headed lion!


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you should outline this in chalk and date it. If you can, keep measuring him and see how big he grows!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Super cool picture!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, that is great!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Love it! That is so cute and quite unique.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

this made me LOL for real haha! this is great.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great picture!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's so cool!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Very, very cool.


----------

